# GBFN State Youth Club



## roym22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently accepted the position for Youth Director for the Georgia BASS Fed Nation. I am not posting to toot my on horn, just trying to spread the word for youth tx fishing options. 

The GBFN saw a need for a State Club for these JR anglers that did not have a local youth club to join in their area. We hold tournaments through out the year all around the state. The local area BASS club host (boaters) these young anglers in their quest to qualify for the State JR Classic and possible birth to the JR National Championship. This year the JR National Championship is on the Harris Chain in FL. Two Jr anglers, one from each age group (11-14/15-1 will represent the State of GA. They are being chaperoned by the anglers competing in the Federation Nation Championship. 

The 2010 schedule is currently being put together with at least 6 tournaments. I know West Point, Oconee, and Seminole will be 3 of the lakes. For more information on this club or to help out in any way please contact me here or at rmims@gabassfn.com. Any Jr angler is welcome regardless of skill level. 

Here are the current standings for the 2009 season. Our last tournament will be this weekend on West Point hosted by West Georgia Basshunters. 

Georgia BASS Federation Nation Youth Tournament Standings 11 - 14 years old 
NAMES: West Point Oconee Lake Seminole West Point 
Jake Jeter 40 10 10 
Jon Dietsch 50 10 10 
Zane Jordan 30 10 DNF 
Jon Dietsch DNF 10 DNF 
Drake Barlow DNF 10 50 
Hunter Neel DNF DNF 40 
Joey Sloan DNF DNF 30 
Donald Miller DNF 40 10 
James Holten DNF DNF 10 
Hunter Sellers DNF DNF 10 
Landon Tucker DNF DNF 10 
Mathew Mullins DNF 50 DNF 
Jacob Wedincamp DNF DNF DNF 


Top 3 qualify for State 
Youth Classic 

2009 point system 1st 2nd 3rd all others 
50 40 30 10 




Georgia BASS Federation Nation Youth Tournament Standings 15-18 years old 
NAMES: West Point Oconee Lake Seminole West Point 
Nic Jeter 10 50 30 
Erik Eason 10 DNF DNF 
Dawson Lenz 10 10 50 
Dalton Anderson 50 10 10 
Mark Denny 40 10 10 
Dylan Crawley 10 10 10 
Nick Greshens 30 10 10 
Travis Tomazin DNF 40 10 
Andrew Adams DNF DNF 40 
Jason Myers DNF DNF 10


----------



## Bass101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you know the clossest youth club from columbus GA. Trying to find one for my 13 year old son.


----------



## brunofishing (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like to know also, I have a 15 year old fishing buddy that is
 very interested !! Thanks (In columbus)


----------



## roym22 (Jan 25, 2010)

We do have a Youth club in Lagrange.  Send me an email and I will get you all the info.

rmims@gabassfn.com

Roy Mims


----------

